# Made it!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

After 30 hours travelling we made it to Lisbon and are now in the Holiday Inn for the night.

Tomorrow, we pick up the hire car and drive to the central zone to begin house hunting..... the best part of the journey was getting to meet my new Grandaughter in London during the layover. 

I guess a new adventure awaits us tomorrow! :clap2:


----------



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> After 30 hours travelling we made it to Lisbon and are now in the Holiday Inn for the night.
> 
> Tomorrow, we pick up the hire car and drive to the central zone to begin house hunting..... the best part of the journey was getting to meet my new Grandaughter in London during the layover.
> 
> I guess a new adventure awaits us tomorrow! :clap2:


buying or renting?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Renting for 3 months whilst we house hunt and we hope to have bought by the time the lease expires and our furniture and my old Jeep arrive.

We have something like 100 houses lined up to view...... and everything from ruins to fully restored. - We're really looking for a smallish place, preferably with a river or stream and definitely no near neighbours.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Best of luck, no dampers but 3 months isn't really a realistic timescale unless the house you find is ready to move into.
Ruin or a large renovation your looking more at 2 years as a realistic timescale. 

"and definitely no near neighbours." don't forget your mobile to check 3G signal for internet or better yet get a Dongle for your laptop so you can check speed/connection at property


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope you at least got a good night's sleep.
Have sent you a PM 

Safe journey today and remember which side of the road to drive on !


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

What a wonderful feeling to finally be here. Enjoy your search, I am sure you will find what you are looking for and while you are looking, Super Bock is much nicer than Castle! If you are in the Porto area any time give me a shout.


(Don't suppose you happened to bring my new Grandaughter with you from Joburg did you? I loved meeting her, you were right it is a special feeling, but I hate being so far away.)


----------



## Coaster19 (Aug 11, 2011)

Will be in Portugal from UK next monday cant wait ! need to sort villa out for letting


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Coaster19 said:


> Will be in Portugal from UK next monday cant wait ! need to sort villa out for letting



Hi Coaster Just a reminder.... 
Please remember that you may not use this forum to advertise your rental.
It is against forum rules.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Our cottage is small but perfect and very quiet and we've already begun to explore the area..... house hunting begins on Monday.

Siobhan,

I tried to call you today but no luck..... I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Find time in your house hunting to get your Fiscal Numbers, there a very important basic requirement for lots of things, you'll need to visit Financas office of the Camra area your staying in with Passports and temporary address.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks..... We got our Fiscal numbers yesterday. I was expectiing African standards and was pleasantly surprised to find empty, sweet smelling and clean offices with helpful staff who despite not speaking English, gave us what we needed in less than 15 minutes. 

In Africa, it would have taken me about 8 visits and weeks if not months of my time!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

great that's how it should be


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I still have several hurdles to get over such as firearms and car import/registration but if the fiscal number experience is anything to go by, it shouldn't be too difficult.

I have to say, I'm very pleasantly surprised at how friendly and helpful the locals are...... even to two johnny foreigners who don't speak their language!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Registering your Residence here with the right Camra should be like Fiscal No with the wrong one! Health Service the same, do you have a UK EHIC card?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We couldn't get the EHIC card from Africa so have to get it now we're here.... it's in the pipeline though


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To be entitled your supposed to be a UK Resident which is a bit different to being a UK National or paying UK tax or NI.
With your classic due shortly, I would think Registering Residence is your primary importance as the import depends on being a Resident and as it is a personal import, matriculation must be started within 20 days of landing.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

*!*



canoeman said:


> To be entitled your supposed to be a UK Resident which is a bit different to being a UK National or paying UK tax or NI.
> With your classic due shortly, I would think Registering Residence is your primary importance as the import depends on being a Resident and as it is a personal import, matriculation must be started within 20 days of landing.


Car & furniture doesn't arrive until mid December so we have a bit of time...... hope to get on it in the next 2 weeks or so with a bit of luck!

Thanks for the tip though


----------

